
Women in tech suffer because of American myth of meritocracy - gcheong
https://theconversation.com/women-in-tech-suffer-because-of-american-myth-of-meritocracy-94269
======
M_Bakhtiari
I don't get it. Are they saying people fail to practice the meritocracy that
they preach, but select people by their genitals, or are they saying
meritocracy is the problem and selecting by genitals rather than skill is what
they actually want?

------
WhiteOwlLion
I never though of tech sector being about meritocracy. Only Meritocracy I know
is in sports where pro athletes are being millions of dollars for their sports
skills.

